# RRS plate and Z-Finder Pro 3x optical view finder...



## Charles_cz (Aug 21, 2012)

or any other optical view fined for that matter...

Hi guys, I was just wondering if any of you are using Really Right Stuff plate on your camera with Zacuto Z-Finder Pro.... Obviously mounting hole is in different spot (on my 20D RRS plate) and I assume it is not going to be any different on new 1Dx plate that is still on back order for me. 

Is it still possible to use Z-Finder Pro with slightly different mounting hole location? What other view finders are popular/good on the market.

Please advise...

Thanks Charles


----------

